# PVC weld



## SAplantNerd (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi guys and girls!
just wanted to know. is PVC weld safe to use in a aquarium?


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I use clear, medium body PVC Cement, by Oatey and other companies, and it is safe, once it has set up. I let the plumbing air out at least 24 hours, and run some water through it before adding it to the system.


----------



## bosmahe1 (May 14, 2005)

Diana K said:


> I use clear, medium body PVC Cement, by Oatey and other companies, and it is safe, once it has set up. I let the plumbing air out at least 24 hours, and run some water through it before adding it to the system.


Do you use the primer as well? I'm thinking it might not be necessary and since it's usually purple I'd rather not use it next time.


----------



## heydude819 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ace Hardware sells clear PVC primer for about $2. Check out your local hardware store to see if they have it in stock.

http://www.acehardwareoutlet.com/productdetails.aspx?sku=998054598&source=GoogleBase


----------



## mfgann (Nov 10, 2010)

Foster and Smith sells the Oatey brand PVC cement (including purple primer) for all aquarium plumbing needs.
Foster and Smith PVC Cement
Same stuff they carry at hardware stores. I think it is meant to carry drinkable water (once the fumes are dissipated). Just be sure to air it out well when you're done.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Reality, in our low pressure systems. you don't need to use glue at all. 

Now I don't advocate doing that, but you can do it and it will be fine.

When ever I do glue PVC, I use primer and red hot glue.


Make sure you fallow the directions. Some products want you to let the primer dry, others don't.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

I do not use primer on new pipe, just wipe it with a little sanding cloth. 

On old pipe (sometimes salvaged from somewhere, dirty or just been stored for a while) I have found the primer to help, though I also sand these to expose clean pipe under the dirt. 

The clear cement will turn gold or brown after a while, so I am pretty careful not to let it drip along the pipe. 

PVC can be painted. I sand it to remove the gloss, then use Krylon for plastic, several thin coats several hours apart. 

Inside the tanks I do not glue it together, for example in making a river tank.


----------

